# Hemangiosarcoma / a new hope EBAT



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Since a couple of weeks, I am dealing with so many health problems of my own and other dogs I rescued. None of them GR but English Cocker Spaniel. My own girl, another one I rescued from another city was diagnosed with cancer ( they are not even very sure which type ) on the same day, the next day I was involved in the rescue of another English Cocker spaniel ( getting blind) and just after 2 hours received a phone call that a 4 months old English Cocker Spaniel is to be abandoned. So, within 48 hours , I found myself in a miserable condition ; all with English Cockers. 
In the meantime,my own dog ( suspected hemangiosarcoma) made us research the new treatments & researches that I wanted to share with you. It's called EBAT. I hope it will be for me and for you a new hope who is not ready to say goodbye to their dogs due to hemangio.
As we all know, hemangiosarcoma even after operation and chemo does not give our loves much time due to the metastasis .However, there is a new drug called EBAT which kills the cancerous cells after the surgery . And with final chemo, our babies have much more time to be with us. We all need miracles and pray that it is about to happen
https://www.vetmed.umn.edu/news/dru...rvival-dogs-cancer-shows-potential-use-humans
Safe and Effective Sarcoma Therapy through Bispecific Targeting of EGFR and uPAR | Molecular Cancer Therapeutics


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish this was an option a year ago...


----------

